# Sumps/Wet dry filters



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Picking up a 180 on the weekend, it's drilled with corner overflows. The current owner doesn't use the overflows and keeps the tank level just below. I'd prefer to try a sump system because i've heard they are great options for high bioload and on larger tanks

Where can i get a good sump? Should i build my own? Anyone have any input about sumps in general? I know literally nothing and i dont' feel my research online has really shown me what a user of sumps could help me with.

TIA


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a sump on one of my 4 big tanks and feel that for freshwater tanks there are pros and cons.

The best part is how easy they are to maintain. I just change the filter floss every 2 weeks and squeeze the sponge once a month and the sump stays generally clean.

However I have to use a feeding ring because if I don't half the food ends up in the overflow. Its also noisy compared to my dead silent canister filters on my other tanks.

I like that you can hide the heater and anything else in the sump and keep the tank looking clutter free.

I use this one with the biomedia kit.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/aq-aqspf04/Aqueon+Proflex+Aquarium+Sump+(Model+4).html
--
Paul


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

So here is the tank setup i have, was wondering how i go about plumbing this thing and what parts i may need? I think i'll need the lineloc output hose. other than that i have no idea


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Not much help to ya I'm afraid, but I did find a ton of stuff on sites like reefcentral.. not all will be relevant as its for SW but the basics will be the same just won't necessarily need the same sections..

Check this link..

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-01/newbie/

Here's a DIY for FW
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_wet_dry.php


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sumps*

hate to say it but maybe its time to come to the dark side ............

heres a site I used to build my sump ..its more geared to saltwater but will give u a general idea on the idea .....

http://www.melevsreef.com/node/710


----------

